# Shes got a name !!



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

At last put names in a hat ..literally.. and ..... drum roll...pulled out Pearl. So Iwould like to introduce you to Pearl whose coming home on Sunday (help!!). She's six weeks old in the picture


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

aww shes lovely, pearl is a pretty name!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww she is a wee cracker. will be interesting to see if she stays black and white or got blue roan. she will be a wee stunner either way.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you both she is looking abit Blue roan dont you think onher front legs .. I know the pictures a bit hard to see. Has Echo got any markings like that x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yea she does but they didnt come thrugh till much later. the blue roan i know was the exact same as echo at 8weeks but by 10 or 12 waa changing colour. ill see if i can find the photos of him.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh yes please that would be great ... Im not bothered how she turns out its just interesting x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh she's stunning
Reminds me of mums oldspringer ! Her markings 
Good luck x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks ...might need it


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Always easier 2nd time Round x


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Awww, she is SO cute!!  Pearl seems like a good name for her


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks ... still not everyones happy with it we could nt all agree , but the poor thing was going to be nameless which does nt seem right. Im sure she ll grow into it and well all get used to it x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

3weeks









8weeks









10 weeks









him today


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Kendal I ve seen him before it s Alfie ..... dont know them personally but fell in love with him when stalking cockapoo sites. They ve got anither now have nt they although cant remember wether its a boy or a girl .... recognised your girls as well had seen pictures of them before. Im a bit sad but thanks anyway have had many an Alfie fix


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah they have his full sister milly, their was another blue roan pup in that litter too but they wanted a contrast to him so went for the black. they are stunning dogs. lol im always looking for cockapoo sites lol even joined a sweedish one once but haven beem on it in about a year need to go back and say Hi.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I know not sure if its sad or healthy lol ... it sounded a bit strange me admitting it !! I have nt seen that last picture when he s all grown up although had seen one somewhere with his sister. x x


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Pearl is a great name! Good luck with her.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Dave although my daughters moaning .... obviously does nt quite get the democracy of pulling the name out of a hat !!! So she comes home tomorrow and could be called some thing else !!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She came home today ... she looks just like the first picture of Alfie.. since coming home she s become Mabel . x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww lovely, what does wilfi think of her.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I really think that name will fit her for some reason. Pearl seems so...cute...and pretty!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

*mabel*

ohh so gorgeous
how are you getting on with her?
how does wilf take to her?
hope all is well
marzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

oh new born babies !!!!!!!!! Wilf was fine with her playing and tail wagging she was more interested in him than us. So when they went to bed she cried for a couple of minutes but then Wilf wittered and moaned for a couple of hours while she slept then he started again at 4.30 and she slept til nearly 7 . not as good last night Wilf cried initially but then settled but she woke up at 3.30 then up from 5.30. so my eyes are buzzing ... like any new mum !!!!!


----------



## Eddiesmum (Oct 13, 2010)

She is beautiful


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Mabel is an easier name to shout for recall


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She s had better nights since slept through twice but woke up at 6 this morning .. needed the loo but thats great. Seems more settled than wilf was but is more persistent than he was she s really wick and into everything and is really hungry. He seemed quicker to learn commands .. he knew his name after a couple pf days she just does nt respond but maybe I spent more time on it though cos I dont want Wilf to feel pushed out .... maybe she would have preferred Pearl lol x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol it felt like forever before Delta lernt her name. glad to hear things are going well.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Aw Mable is a lovely name as well, It means 'Lovable' which is nice. (I like to know the meanings of names lol)


----------

